# In honor of Reggie Miller's 50th birthday, what's your favorite memory of him?



## Basel

Have at it...


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## R-Star

It should be 8 points in 9 seconds and I hate saying otherwise, but man, his back and forth with Spike Lee just epitomizes who Reggie was, and how he showed up for big moments. 

If I had to pick a moment to remember Reggie, it's him doing the choke.


----------



## hobojoe

Great, must-watch player and entertainer. Equally horrible, can't-listen-to color analyst.


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> Great, must-watch player and entertainer. Equally horrible, can't-listen-to color analyst.


His voice is like a soothing ocean breeze.


----------



## PauloCatarino




----------



## PauloCatarino

Justi kidding, just kidding. Loved Reggie.


----------

